# A bit of Hymer fettling...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have bought some sticky vinyl to 're-do' the very faded stickers on the fron of our van.

Before:









After:









Before:









After:









I used baking sheet paper and a wax crayon and did like a 'brass rubbing' to make a stencil which I carefully cut round and then struck the new stuff over the old. I haven't quite got the right blue for those bits so I'll order a different shade and carry on next weekend 

Total cost £1.98


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

where from?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I used a company called signmakingandsupplies.com but there are literally hundreds selling the same thing on eBay.

The only snag is that you have to guess what shade of each colour you might need. I got the grey and turquiose about right but the blue is a little bright. I'll just order a different shade and take my chances.

buy 2 sheets and get a third free - 99 p for an A4 sheet 

But fiddly cutting round and I buggered up a couple but I am happy with the result


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice job!

There are a few places on ebay selling various adhesive decals, Rita bought a couple for the Mercedes, > 9ft long.

Peter


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Good job, did mine exactly the same way and they have lasted two years without any fading, discoloration or peeling. Good old Ebay had the sheets I needed at a similar price. 

For a couple of hours work it really makes a huge difference.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Well done 1302.

I take my hat off to you.  With the help of Chris at Premier Motorhomes, Hymer came back with a quote for €430 for both the upper front and upper rear graphics (4 x part), and that was to supply only. 8O 
Me being me, I gracefully declined, and got in touch with a local graphics firm, who supplied, removed the old, and fitted the new for £160. Although not £1.98, I am still pleased with that, as I do not have the facility to reach and work above the front screen.

Photos to follow.

Cheers,

Jock.

The rear.........


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

And the front.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good job both of you.

My front one is fading, you've inspired me to have a go myself (when it gets warmer). :wink: 

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hello All

I am interested to know how old your MHs are - none of you have garages in profiles and I do not know the Hymer models and years.

The topic made me go to look at our Arto decals. They are 11 1/2 years old and look new. Maybe the ones shown in pics suffer because they are virtually on the roof. Are yours on a powder-coated paint finish - wonder if it makes a difference?

Ours are quite low down on body - and of course being N+B you can hardly read the company name -SOOO discrete :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> nicholsong posted..........I am interested to know how old your MHs are - none of you have garages in profiles and I do not know the Hymer models and years.


I'll have you know Geoff, that our 1999 E690 is No1 on the list of "Top Rated Motorhomes" in the >>Online Garage<< (scroll down). :thumbright: :wink:



> The topic made me go to look at our Arto decals. They are 11 1/2 years old and look new. Maybe the ones shown in pics suffer because they are virtually on the roof. Are yours on a powder-coated paint finish - wonder if it makes a difference?


Geoff, all the side decals look as good as new. The front and rear caps are more exposed to the extremeties of weather, and the front fading was assisted by my exuberance when trying to bring up a shine on the GRP. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jock

I thought the easiest way was to click on your post user name>public profile>garage. Obviously there is no cross-reference from there to your Garage entry.

I live but there is no guaratee I will :roll:  

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> nicholsong posted.......Jock
> I thought the easiest way was to click on your post user name>public profile>garage. Obviously there is no cross-reference from there to your Garage entry.
> 
> I live but there is no guaratee I will :roll:
> ...


It is Geoff, I've just gone in and tried it, and it's working a treat. :wink: (again, scroll down to bottom left).

Thanks for reminding me about the sequence. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ours is a 2001 and I reckon its the front thats faded the most as its anglee towards daylight. The rear and side ones are nothing like as faded...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ours is a 2006 B504.

B504 logo on front is damaged around the edges and faded.

Some of the silver side decals have fade marks on them which I'm convinced was caused by over zealous use of trailer wash or TFR when a guy in Greece valeted it for us a few years ago.

Rear is ok, I also have a custom mountain scene graphic on the rear which is weathering well apart from the small yellow sun which is fading a bit but easily replaced.

Pete


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi 1302, the decals on the front of my b544 are a complete mess, I have visited the link you gave, based on you experience what no vinyls did you use, what no would you select in the blue range
Thanks smiler


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Missed opportunity there, the lot of you!

You could have doubled the value of your vans if you had replaced the decals with "Auto-sleeper". :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> Zebedee posted...........Missed opportunity there, the lot of you!
> 
> You could have doubled the value of your vans if you had replaced the decals with "Auto-sleeper". :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sayeth the lost and totally mis-illusioned. :lol: :lol: :lol:

What planet are you on Dave? :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

